

PostFrenzy.com: The tool you really want to use for project collaboration - postfrenzy

Check out PostFrenzy.com, a web-based application for organizing, tracking, and collaborating on projects, events, or just daily life. Instead of the usual way project management is done by keeping a list of tasks, files, messages, etc. separately, everything is kept organized within the same Post so that when you are ready to undertake a task, or a small group of tasks, all the necessary and relevant material is right there. It is the evolution of the Post-it® note :).<p>Sneak peak: A new way to view post updates when viewing a workspace as well as the ability to quickly jump between active workspaces is just around the corner.<p>Please feel free to try it out and send us your feedback.
======
yogo
Another interesting take. I especially like the way you can visualize the
priority and status of posts at a high level.

------
pedoh
What do you view as the advantages of PostFrenzy vs. FogBugz's Trello?

~~~
postfrenzy
The main advantage would be that in PostFrenzy the emphasis is on getting you
point where you have a single post in front of you so that you can zone in on
the work at hand, versus being subjected to the endless distractions that are
bound to occur on very active teams.

------
knes
clicky - <http://PostFrenzy.com>

